# Bachmann Hand Car - replacing broken gears



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Some time back I posted some pictures of a Bachmann hand car I had gotten as a gift and detailed a bit.










A few weeks ago I put it on my track and it would barely drag itself along and all animation had stopped. 


Using George Schreyer's excellent tips page on the Bachmann hand car I found that two gears were cracked through and just spinning on the axles.

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips1..._tips.html 

Knowing that fixing these things may be futile (I've been advised that they are short lived) I purchased a replacement gear assembly from Bachmann and fixed drive.

I wrote up a how-to with pictures that you can find here:

http://tjstrains.com/620/repairing-.../#more-620 


Everything went well until it came to putting the bottom cover plate back on. Had some weird problems with that.

Best,TJ 
http://tjstrains.com/620/repairing-the-bachmann-hand-car/#more-620


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

Very nice Bachmann Handcar. 

I have run the Bachmann handcars at the Gaylord Texan in 2007 & 2008. Did not have the gear breaking issue but wore out 6-8 drive system each year. This display is setup every year since 2007.


The Layout is 25 feet long and was custom built by me.

The handcars are using the LGB reversing modules.

Here are some pictures of the Handcars, Guitar and a video of it in operation.

https://www.dropbox.com/gallery/23140982/2/Gaylord%20Trains/Guitar?h=1b97b1


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

There's one of those at the Chicago Botanic. We'd sometimes put it on the ladybug track. However, it wore out a gear and just as the little guy bends over, he pauses and there's a most flatulent sound









I haven't seen it for a couple years now. Perhaps it's been tossed.


----------

